# Lightening Bug



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

That's a great idea, nhh. I picture long tail tux with el-wire attached to the back for the lights. Check out WorldAglow - Worldaglow is glow paint, el wire, kits, inverter, sequencer, electroluminescent wire, LED signs, Glow Sticks, glow fabric, patches, embroidery, glow icecubes, lighted shelving, CCFL, EEFL, boise, custom, signage, worldwide, free, shippi for some costume lighting ideas. Add some attenae and it would be cute. We don't have lightning bugs here in Boise, but I'm from Chicago so I saw them growing up, I miss them.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the link!! We don't have them in the desert either but, grew up seeing them.


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

This is a hard costume idea to tackle, but I could suggest maybe dressing your son in black pants and a black shirt, buy a pair of wings, get some antennae and a lot of glow stick bracelets (or necklaces); you could try and tape the glowsticks around your sons pant legs with clear packaging tape (sort of giving it a striped look). It's a cheap way to do this costume, not sure how effective it would be so maybe give it a test run if you're interested. Hope that helps. Fireflies are awesome, so it's a solid choice.


----------

